# Making your board bag stand out...



## FL_Boarder (Oct 28, 2011)

I have the Dakine low roller board bag in black. I want to make it stand out in the airport without being ghetto with duct tape. Does anyone know of companies that sell some cool embroidered patches the ones that iron or sew on? Just something I can put on every side to make it stand out. Ideas?


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Just buy some pink birthday ribbon, wrap it around like a big present or whatever. 

[ | | | ] 

Like that ^


----------



## Kauila (Jan 7, 2011)

Stencil with acrylic or fabric paint.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I have black luggage so I've attached this keychain to the handle. Helps me identify my bag pretty easily. 

Amazon.com: Remove Before Flight Key Chain: Office Products


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

"hey everybody!! look at my awesome board bag! i'm at the airport flying somewhere to go snowboard cuz i live in a place that doesn't have snow!, i really want my board bag to POP so u just might think i'm a cool boarder dude.."

that's what your post says to me.. IMO.. 

and...... duct tape would give the look that looks like u actually use it.. people be all up in der "wow that dude is a boarder! he travels the world! look at that duct tape!"


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

yup spray paint it neon colors


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Dress it up as a hotdog?


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Buy a Bedazzler and get to work on that thing.


----------



## blondieyo (Jun 12, 2011)

oneshot said:


> "hey everybody!! look at my awesome board bag! i'm at the airport flying somewhere to go snowboard cuz i live in a place that doesn't have snow!, i really want my board bag to POP so u just might think i'm a cool boarder dude.."
> 
> that's what your post says to me.. IMO..
> 
> and...... duct tape would give the look that looks like u actually use it.. people be all up in der "wow that dude is a boarder! he travels the world! look at that duct tape!"


Pretty sure it's more so that he can see it on the conveyor belt from further away at the airport than look at ma maaaad steez bruh. If i'm wrong however....


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

you are wrong however.. :thumbsup:


----------



## yimingration (Sep 30, 2009)

LuckyRVA said:


> I have black luggage so I've attached this keychain to the handle. Helps me identify my bag pretty easily.
> 
> Amazon.com: Remove Before Flight Key Chain: Office Products


whoa, i didn't know you can buy those. I have the exact same one but with my company logo in the back.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

FL_Boarder said:


> I have the Dakine low roller board bag in black. I want to make it stand out in the airport without being ghetto with duct tape. Does anyone know of companies that sell some cool embroidered patches the ones that iron or sew on? Just something I can put on every side to make it stand out. Ideas?


Sorry,I cant help you. I just buy all new equipment wherever I fly too. Of course I've never flown anywhere to board, but, yep that's what I do.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

yimingration said:


> whoa, i didn't know you can buy those. I have the exact same one but with my company logo in the back.


Actually, I didn't know you could either until I searched for it. I got mine from a friend who works in the airline biz.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

oneshot said:


> you are wrong however.. :thumbsup:


you are a douche however :thumbsdown:


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

FacePlant4Free said:


> you are a douche however :thumbsdown:


always go with your first impressions.. i'll live with that. :thumbsup:


----------



## FL_Boarder (Oct 28, 2011)

blondieyo said:


> Pretty sure it's more so that he can see it on the conveyor belt from further away at the airport than look at ma maaaad steez bruh. If i'm wrong however....


That would be correct. I don't give a fuck what other people think about me, hence why I haven't shaved in over a month lmao. Yeah I just want to be able to spot MY board bag and not have someone else pick it up and go well I had a black snowboard bag and walk off without making sure it's theirs. I considered just spray painting the bitch with neon reflective paint. Stencil out SUCK IT or something on the thing.


----------



## skycdo (Sep 15, 2011)

Buy SOLAS tape and stitch it on your bag. Talk about bright!


----------



## FL_Boarder (Oct 28, 2011)

skycdo said:


> Buy SOLAS tape and stitch it on your bag. Talk about bright!


That is exactly what I'm looking for! That stuff is mad bright when light hits it, thanks!


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

a strip of red duct tape works fine for me. i'm ghetto like that


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Dude, you'll be able to spot your bag....

Bedazzling your bag is ghey. I agree with Oneshot's theory


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Bullshit. Bedazzled rhinestones gives you +5 steez. +7 if they're pink. Oh, let's duct tape it, that'll look core"... No, it'll look like some jackass is trying too hard.


----------



## FL_Boarder (Oct 28, 2011)

It's a Dakine bag, not Ed Hardy lol. Adding rhinestones to anything is the gayest thing ever, plus it might attract some guidettes. No thanks . My main reason for trying to make it stand out is that Denver has a baggage claim thing specifically for snowboard and ski bags. So it's not like oh there's 1 snowboard bag out of the rest of everyone's regular luggage that would be mine... It's more like oh there's 30 board bags going around where the hell is mine?!


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

I fly into Denver at least 6 times a winter to work/ride and never have I seen more than a handful of board/ski bags on those carousels at once. Like I'm talking maybe 4 -5 bags on a belt with about 100 spaces. You will not have any problem seeing/claiming your bag. (I use a Dakine low roller too.) In fact I have never had an issue with finding my plain stock board bag in any airport, and I travel to the West as much as my marriage will tolerate during the winter. 

This is a non-issue. Unless you want to customize your shit b/c that's what you want to do, but if the reason is to identify your bag than don't worry about it. 

Also, you will be standing there waiting for your board bag long before it makes it to the carousel at DEN.


----------



## FL_Boarder (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't want to customize it lol. I just wanted to make it easier to spot. I just put a bright orange tag on the one zipper and called it a day. I fly out tomorrow and get to Denver at 3PM, so stoked!


----------

